# 60cm - Black Sand Beaches of Wainapanapa



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

This layout was inspired by my visit to Maui. While in Maui, I visited Wainapanapa State Park along the Road to Hana. The park had breath taking black sand beaches. I used the images I captured while at the park to inspire this layout.



















Inspiration



























Capacity: 20 Gallons
Dimensions: 60x33x43
pH: 6.8
KH: 3
GH: 5

Lighting: 70 Watt Metal Halide

CO2: Pressurized C02 with diffuser

Nutrients: Maintain 1ppm of NO3, .1ppm of PO4, 1ppm of K, and dose 1ml micros daily

Substrate: Amazonia and Black Sand

Flora: Hemianthus Callitrichoides, Ludwigia brevipes, Eleocharis acicularis, Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite'

Fauna: Hyphessobrycon griemi, Otocinclus, Caridina japonica

Hope you enjoy..

jB


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice! I can definitely see how the landscape inspired the layout! Keep up the good work.


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

very nice tank...any more pictures...


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome back! =)


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Awesome, Jason, and inspirational! A question on the black pebbles; did you get those from the beach? Anyways, very nice layout!


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Jason's back at it again  Nice layout man, looking forward to seeing more!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

that is fresh! i don't think that i've ever seen anything quite like this one. nice work.


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Way to go Jason. Thinking outside the box! I like it! Looks just like the cove you posted. Reassembles quite well yet very balance looking!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Wow! 

I honestly didnt think this one was anything special but its very cool that people are relating to the location and the feel

Thank you to all of you for taking a second to leave encouragement.

Paul - No way, you never take anything from Hawaii, didnt you see that episode of "The Brady Bunch" with the curse? >

Thanks again everyone!

jB


----------



## fade2black (Apr 19, 2009)

Beautiful tank. I love your inspiration too.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Jason Baliban said:


> Paul - No way, you never take anything from Hawaii, didnt you see that episode of "The Brady Bunch" with the curse? >
> 
> jB


 Hehe, ya know I had ta ask since you posted that close-up shot of the pebbles and they do look very similar to the ones in your tank Seemed a lil scaaaaaaaaandalas

But a job well done and a valuable lesson to all; never take from nature


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

BumP!


----------



## utricseb (Dec 28, 2006)

This is a very original design, not similar to anything I saw before.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Dude, that is really different. I thought you said you didn't have anything going this year? 

If so your crazy! This tank is killer.

Now you are making me want to set up that 60cm.


----------



## krisw (Jan 31, 2005)

Nice stuff Jason. Hopefully you're inspired enough after Houston to rip out a few more scapes.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The inspiration is obvious in the layout. Nice looking, Jason. :thumbsup:


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

mimic inspiration!
nice


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

Beautiful and very inspirational layout. Wonderful effect of depth in a tank that is not so big. I just got an ADA 60-p and this is giving me ideas on what to do with it....


----------



## Alex123 (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, indeed looks nice. More like a landscape than aquascape I must say. Regarding the mound like grassy pastures to the left and right of the log, looking at your pre-planted shot, it looks like you didn't create dirt mounds to the left and right for those grassy plants, correct? So to get this effect, you trimmed/hedge the grassy plant?


----------



## knocks (Jan 26, 2005)

Amazing tank Jason.

Regards, Luis.


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

Love it! Love it!\\/

I have been looking for a beach them for a few years. Now I see how I can achieve it. Wish I had seen this before I did my mini break down. When I move I shall do it though. I will use oil -dry though for the top, though.


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Jason,another great looking scape!

Bhushan


----------



## PhoMan (Feb 25, 2004)

Beautiful, I can see the resemblance to the actual beach... sand river stones...


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I am really excited to see that everyone sees what i was trying to accomplish here Thank you all for taking a couple seconds to leave a comment!

John - I appreciate the words man. I always thought the layout was a little different and cool, but i am not sure if i think it is ADA material?

Alex - I think it is a combo. There is a good chance i added more substrate before I planted and after i took the hardscape shot....its really hard to remember. Either way, i know i trimmed the HC to give it more of a "hill."

I have been in a bit of a slump when it comes to planted tanks, but all of your encouragement is really helping me through that. I am very appreciative of that, and i thank you all!

jB


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

I would enter it, but that is just my honest opinion. You never know unless you try right?

I think your work is a lot better then you realize some days.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is an awesome use of texture and plant placement well done!


----------



## Fabac (Jul 2, 2006)

Amazing! Really beautiful!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

John - Yeah, im going to enter it, i will always enter something, just for the reason you said. Thanks for the encouragement....i think we are all our own worst critics

Thanks travis and fab.

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Usually the space an aquarium sits in really isnt that important, but i think this particular tank sits in a cool enough space to show a picture.

Here is my kitchen!!










jB


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Jason Baliban said:


> Usually the space an aquarium sits in really isnt that important, but i think this particular tank sits in a cool enough space to show a picture.
> 
> Here is my kitchen!!
> 
> jB


Woow Jason!!:drool::high5: That picture looks right a home in one of those high-end design magazines! May I ask about the arm that you are using to hang the pendant. Is it DIY or did you purchase it somewhere.

Is this is a working kitchen? ;-) Its so clean!


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

An aquarium is a piece of furniture, IMO. And you sir have done well to integrate it into your kitchen seamlessly And yes, do tell about the arm for the light


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

Jason Baliban said:


> I honestly didnt think this one was anything special but its very cool that people are relating to the location and the feeljB


Well, you thought it was special enough to break out the hairdryer. 

Nice tank at any rate!


----------



## dawntwister (Sep 29, 2007)

macclellan said:


> Well, you thought it was special enough to break out the hairdryer.
> Nice tank at any rate!


Even thought I don't know what you mean by breaking out the hairdryer you got me laughing.

Personally I would prefer to have such a lovely tank in the living room where I could view it all of the time. But some spend a lot of time in the kitchen.


----------



## macclellan (Feb 28, 2007)

Hairdryers are used to make the water surface ripple to remove reflections in aquarium photography.


----------

